# New Games Workshop site up



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

So the new website has just launched. They seem to have upgraded their rather antique navigation for a very fast SharePoint-like tick box system. It seems to be a very efficient store for shopping miniatures with nice pictures of the products. 

So far the good. 

Unfortunately all faq and errata articles seem to have gone MIA. The painting guides that used to be offered are all gone. Specialists games has now fully disappeared. All old blog post are gone. 

So it is a webshop with no options for feedback and no attention to the gaming side of the hobby. I'm not usually negative about GW as I rather enjoy the hobby but this is very disappointing. Here's to hoping they'll start putting up hobby/painting articles in the coming weeks*.

*Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment**
** Maybe this should be the company motto?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The painting guides went missing long ago. I have asked them about it at it was due åto new named on their paints.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've noticed most finecast models are now only available from the online store... So I'm guessing my eldar aspect warriors won't be available in my local gw in the near future...


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah the old tutorials where taken down with the new paint line and I understand that. But you would expect the new tutorials like the movies on painting the new Taurox to be linked to the products somehow. Seeing that even the FAQ and errata are gone it looks like the website will reduce all involvement with the practical side of the hobby to 'read White Dwarf'. A bit of a pity. I was hoping they would start promoting the hobby again with a new design.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Personally I really like the new site. The flow is better, it's alot more coherent and it overall just looks great.

One downside though; All old webstore accounts are not transfered - So all of your purchase history and all of your wishlists are gone.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think I ever registered on there anyways, so that's ok 

Where are the battleforces hiding though? :laugh:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It does look nice. I've just noticed someone ballsed up and put Vanguard Veterans in the Fast Attack space though.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

@Tawa the Battleforces are still listed with the armies (as far as they are available like here:http://www.games-workshop.com/en-NL/Eldar-Battleforce).
@Asamodai. The web-servitor is probably still running on the 5th edition codex


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, seems like the suggestions at the bottom of the page, when looking at an item, aren't nonsensical. When looking at the Island of Blood set, it says "We think you'd like..." and recommends the two army books, and an army case.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems like a nice set up. Certain products are now gone. :-(


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

FAQs are missing too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So....with the FAQ's gone....

Interesting to see how players react to them not going back up - IF they don't go back up.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Just got this reply from GW:



> Hello [Zion],
> 
> Thanks for writing in to us! We are aware that the new web store launched without the Errata/ FAQ articles. This is only temporary and these FAQ's will be made available again in the very near future. However, at this time I don’t have a time or date available. Should you have any other questions, then please give us a call at 1-800-394-4263.
> 
> ...


And from poking around the web, it seems to be a standardized email everyone is getting right now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahahaha I wonder how many emails GW got over that exact same topic. I almost wish they (the FAQs) were done and gone to be frank.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> hahahaha I wonder how many emails GW got over that exact same topic. I almost wish they were done and gone to be frank.


Almost wish GW was done and gone? But then I'd never see plastic Sisters as Jes Goodwin intended! D:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They being the FAQs.

Why would I be as involved with this hobby and forum if I wanted GW gone??? :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> They being the FAQs.
> 
> Why would I be as involved with this hobby and forum if I wanted GW gone??? :laugh:


Your statement about wanting them "gone" was confusing. 

Plus I'm not a morning person so I probably missed something I should have in the context.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Zion said:


> FAQs are missing too.


*Proceeds to look aat Zion's Avatar (since I usually just skip those altogether)*

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

ahhhhh, I actually laughed out loud from that.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The site has launched with a fairly high percentage of accounts not working


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> The site has launched with a fairly high percentage of accounts not working


All accounts are expunged. You need to re-register.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> All accounts are expunged. You need to re-register.


Really?, no wonder no-one can get in, hadn't heard anyone mention that part


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It popped up briefly when I first accessed the site early this morning. That or it was in a newsletter email.

It was early so I'm foggy on which, sorry.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

ntaw said:


> hahahaha I wonder how many emails GW got over that exact same topic. I almost wish they (the FAQs) were done and gone to be frank.


 Why? The game is nothing but a god-awful mess of mass contradictions, missing options and paradoxes without the Erratas & FAQ's?!
Are we seriously going to enjoy say Tau players, going back to 'Codex: Missile Drones' while the poor Dark Angel & Chaos Marine players get massively hosed due to missing rules?

To say nothing of how nightmarish Skaven suddenly become with no more access to their 6-8 Errata/FAQ.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Sort of completely unhelpful with my militarum codex and hydras that don't seem to have been dispatched yet,
I guess i'll have to remember how to use a phone now


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Sort of completely unhelpful with my militarum codex and hydras that don't seem to have been dispatched yet,
> I guess i'll have to remember how to use a phone now


Shouldn't be too hard. You still know how to use a rotary, right? :grin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. You still know how to use a rotary, right? :grin:


I laughed so hard at this... probably due to the beer :-D


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

experiment 626 said:


> Why? The game is nothing but a god-awful mess of mass contradictions, missing options and paradoxes without the Erratas & FAQ's?!
> Are we seriously going to enjoy say Tau players, going back to 'Codex: Missile Drones' while the poor Dark Angel & Chaos Marine players get massively hosed due to missing rules?


I did say _almost_, and I enjoy playing the game no matter what the rules are. When Heldrakes got a 360 degree firing arc I lost a fuck ton of marines, but I kept playing. When Deathwing sergeants stopped being able to change their wargear I kept playing. Hell, when the head honcho of the Blood Angels Dante himself got hit down to I1 'cuz he's had an axe all the model's lifespan I kept playing too.

And without any nerd rage.

Fact is, not everyone is super stoked on the FAQs; there's even signatures on Heresy that vent on the subject. Personally, I have never once had an issue with a Codex or BRB ruling that I have needed a FAQ to solve. Typically my buddies and I just apply whatever logic suits our moods and game situations to solve discrepancies. If it's really tricky I post it here on Heresy to find out what the community thinks. It's awesome that GW offers them and keeps them updated, but I would shed no tear if they were dropped from the website permanently.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, i don't mind the new look, it flows better than the old site.

One suggestion, could GW have the FW site have an automatic currency converter for non British sites, makes working out cost easier.

So yeah a thumbs up from me.:good:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zion said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. You still know how to use a rotary, right? :grin:


My first mobile phone as long as you had a fifteen mile extension cord hahahahahah


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> My first mobile phone as long as you had a fifteen mile extension cord hahahahahah


And carrying a battery big enough to power Manchester.......


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. You still know how to use a rotary, right? :grin:


Fuck, been dialling for 10 hours straight and I still can't make it all the way to the last number :grin:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So you have to spend 180 bucks (or however many) to get the "free" Captain if you then want to get the code to allow you to spend $30 on this second Captain? 

I... fucking... what?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> So you have to spend 180 bucks (or however many) to get the "free" Captain if you then want to get the code to allow you to spend $30 on this second Captain?
> 
> I... fucking... what?


It's encouraging repeating business. It's actually pretty damn clever honestly. I hope they do stuff like this more often.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It is a pretty damn good idea to get people looking at buying more new shiny, limited edition usually gets people's wallets open.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So new info came out of customer service today:

The delay on the FAQs being restored is being caused by the dev team working on updating them first.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> The delay on the FAQs being restored is being caused by the dev team working on updating them first.


Bringing the Devastators up to help on the FAQ's, eh? Can't wait to see what they come up with...

:grin:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

That's bollocks, I have to pay £60 to get one captain and then get a code to allow me to pay approx £20-25 for the 2nd.....

I don't like the first I only want the 2nd!

If anyone gets the first but doesn't want the 2nd let me have your code lol.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Getting a code that would allow you to get the figure free with a similar purchase within another month would be an incentive, 
charging you for the second model is quite frankly bullshit


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Getting a code that would allow you to get the figure free with a similar purchase within another month would be an incentive,
> charging you for the second model is quite frankly bullshit


I think it's more of a "well we see you wanted the first, so here's this other exclusive model we made that you don't have to make a big order to get and can just buy if you want it".

There are a lot worse ways they could do it and frankly anything that gets you wanting to visit the site again is likely a good plan on their part.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> I think it's more of a "well we see you wanted the first, so here's this other exclusive model we made that you don't have to make a big order to get and can just buy if you want it".
> 
> There are a lot worse ways they could do it and frankly anything that gets you wanting to visit the site again is likely a good plan on their part.


Nope, totally disagree on the basis of rabble, rabble, rabble


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I also Rabble! Rabble!

Rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, this is free stuff you're complaining about. they really can't win can they?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

torealis said:


> Also, this is free stuff you're complaining about. they really can't win can they?


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Zion said:


> I think it's more of a "well we see you wanted the first, so here's this other exclusive model we made that you don't have to make a big order to get and can just buy if you want it".


Ah no. Unless I'm reading it wrong you have to spend 190 NZD before you get the code to "unlock" the ability to spend another $30 on the second Captain. That's still $220 NZD for that Captain no matter how you spin it, yeah you get other things as well but you still have to pay $220 to get that mini, no other way to get it. Saying "it's good marketing" doesn't justify it in my book. It's not even like its a limited quantity, the only limited thing about it is the time on which it is in sale and customer's willingness to bend over and take a shafting for what is especially in the second instance a pretty uninspiring singe miniature that you could probably kit bash and convert fairly easily, unlike say the FW Thunderbolt and Ork pilots which were unique additions, this is frankly forgettable. That's just my view on it though, if other people want to support this "good marketing" and throw money at them thereby encouraging them to it again then go ahead but when you are paying 500 dollars for a "unique" servo skull in the efforts to maintain your web exclusive collection while don't blame me.

I've no problem with free stuff and good on them for doing that first "free" mini, the second one. Yeah no. That's not free and it's not $30 dollars either.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

torealis said:


> Also, this is free stuff you're complaining about. they really can't win can they?


It's the stuff that's not free i'm moaning about, 
I don't moan that often to be fair and the next person that moans about me moaning will get moaned at,
so there :ireful2:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Ah no. Unless I'm reading it wrong you have to spend 190 NZD before you get the code to "unlock" the ability to spend another $30 on the second Captain. That's still $220 NZD for that Captain no matter how you spin it, yeah you get other things as well but you still have to pay $220 to get that mini, no other way to get it. Saying "it's good marketing" doesn't justify it in my book. It's not even like its a limited quantity, the only limited thing about it is the time on which it is in sale and customer's willingness to bend over and take a shafting for what is especially in the second instance a pretty uninspiring singe miniature that you could probably kit bash and convert fairly easily, unlike say the FW Thunderbolt and Ork pilots which were unique additions, this is frankly forgettable. That's just my view on it though, if other people want to support this "good marketing" and throw money at them thereby encouraging them to it again then go ahead but when you are paying 500 dollars for a "unique" servo skull in the efforts to maintain your web exclusive collection while don't blame me.
> 
> I've no problem with free stuff and good on them for doing that first "free" mini, the second one. Yeah no. That's not free and it's not $30 dollars either.


That's $30USD, but I see where you're coming from. Frankly if it doesn't rub you the right way then don't support it. It's the best way to show GW you do or don't support certain things (even if they don't see WHY though do feel the impact).


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Ah no. Unless I'm reading it wrong you have to spend 190 NZD before you get the code to "unlock" the ability to spend another $30 on the second Captain. That's still $220 NZD for that Captain no matter how you spin it, yeah you get other things as well but you still have to pay $220 to get that mini, no other way to get it. Saying "it's good marketing" doesn't justify it in my book. It's not even like its a limited quantity, the only limited thing about it is the time on which it is in sale and customer's willingness to bend over and take a shafting for what is especially in the second instance a pretty uninspiring singe miniature that you could probably kit bash and convert fairly easily, unlike say the FW Thunderbolt and Ork pilots which were unique additions, this is frankly forgettable. That's just my view on it though, if other people want to support this "good marketing" and throw money at them thereby encouraging them to it again then go ahead but when you are paying 500 dollars for a "unique" servo skull in the efforts to maintain your web exclusive collection while don't blame me.
> 
> I've no problem with free stuff and good on them for doing that first "free" mini, the second one. Yeah no. That's not free and it's not $30 dollars either.


I don't understand the objection to what they're doing.

As far as I understand it, if you order £60 worth of stuff, you get the first free captain. If you've done that and then spend a subsequent £30, you get a different one, also for free.

I'm not sure how this is a bad thing. For people that were going to spend this money anyway, it's a bonus. For people that want the models so desperately they're willing to spend the money, it's a bonus. It's literally a no lose situation.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

torealis said:


> As far as I understand it, if you order £60 worth of stuff, you get the first free captain. If you've done that and then spend a subsequent £30, you get a different one, also for free.


No, you pay whatever the equilant to $30 will be for the model itself


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a free exclusive model and a second exclusive model for the same price as the other clam pack marines, buy it or dont buy it whats it matter?, if you want it stump up the cash, if you dont , get your ass stung in a few weeks on ebay when these are double the cost you could have got them at now.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> No, you pay whatever the equilant to $30 will be for the model itself


thanks for the correction.

But as kits said, its just a value judgement, how is it bad?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you get the "code" purchase the second marine? I never got any email or code after making my initial order the other day for the first marine captain. Does it come in the clam pack or something with the first captain?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> How do you get the "code" purchase the second marine? I never got any email or code after making my initial order the other day for the first marine captain. Does it come in the clam pack or something with the first captain?


I think I saw something to that effect


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> How do you get the "code" purchase the second marine? I never got any email or code after making my initial order the other day for the first marine captain. Does it come in the clam pack or something with the first captain?


Someone had it withing a day of the new site, so I'm thinking it's probably emailed. Might want to give customer service an email to find out what's up.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Someone had it withing a day of the new site, so I'm thinking it's probably emailed. Might want to give customer service an email to find out what's up.





Bindi Baji said:


> I think I saw something to that effect


I emailed customer service a couple of hours ago on this and I will post the reply I get. Hopefully I will find out before my order arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not the free model people are complaining about, that's cool.

It's that you have to spend £60 to get the code for the 2nd so you can then buy him. 

The 2nd in my opinion is a better model, I have no care for the first. But I can't get him unless I spend £60 and then buy him for the £20-25 he will cost. 

I think it would have been better to just put the 2 up as free and you get to pick the one you want.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The second model thing isn't anything to get angry about. It's a stupid way to promote something, sure, but anger? It's a bonus option, not something that's required or anything.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree, I honestly do not see why anyone is throwing a hissy fit. It's a crap looking model anyway.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not anger, I'm having a general grumble. Anyone who feels "Anger" over this game of plastic space men needs A) a woman B) a sport or C) to grow up lol.

Tbh I have no use for either commander so it's good I can't get one as I'd just be wasting money haha.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I got a reply from GW customer service and the code is in the clam pack.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just noticed this, do you think it's possible we could be getting a variety of spray basecoat colours from GW?? 'Cuz that makes for a happy me. I remember it used to be a thing, but it stopped some time when I was away from the hobby.

Or is this old news and I just never noticed it before...


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Fairly old news bro.

We have

Fenris blue
Caliban Green
Maccragge Blue
Mephiston Red

And of course

Skull White
Chaos Black


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

In that case, the other colours you listed weren't there. I would love me some GW red spray paint.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Fairly old news bro.
> 
> We have
> 
> ...


Mephiston Red is OOS in some countries. Maccragge Blue seems to be OOS in Canada (Price is $0 and adding it to the card doesn't actually add anything). 

All of the colored sprays were limited release and one they're out, they're gone last I heard.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I contacted GW via email on their release asking that and they told me they were part of the range now and won't be limited run.

Picked up Caliban Green yesterday actually!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> I contacted GW via email on their release asking that and they told me they were part of the range now and won't be limited run.
> 
> Picked up Caliban Green yesterday actually!


Oh good, that changed then!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Skull White
> Chaos Black


These are still the only ones you can get in Denmark, due to the others containing colors that are banned here


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> These are still the only ones you can get in Denmark, due to the others containing colors that are banned here


If the damned kids would stop eating them we wouldn't have these issues!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know if they are available in NZ here from anything other than in store thanks our fucking retarded postal services.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> If the damned kids would stop eating them we wouldn't have these issues!


I know right?! 

We would have gotten away with it too, if it hadn't been for those meddlin' kids!


----------

